# Worst golf course that you have played/visited!



## LCVreg (Jul 6, 2014)

I often say that there is no such as a bad golf course for as long as it is open, is used and provides a service to some, that is fine, but there are many that I wouldn't go back to in a month of Sundays. Saying that though, a course can be absolutely awful in winter and be the bee's knees in Summer, likewise, a change of ownership/managership can work wonders either way. So, let us hear all the bad ones that you have seen. I will start with two absolute shockers down her in Dorset, both now long dead, Mid-Dorset, thence renamed Dorset G & CC in a attempt to make it more socialble. Sadly the problem here lied immediately from the design of the course - it really was awful in all respects, impossible holes, stupid long walks, and this together with half the course like walking through a marsh in winter. On top of that, the clubhouse was awfull, upside down and with hardly any changing facilities. Inloved and was never going to be a success as it was just so unenjoyable.
The other course not lamanted by many is Lyons gate, a 9 hole tract hewn out of steep rolling Dorset hills and woodland. The farmers had the right idea in trying to provide a facility for lerners and starter golf, but in truth, I would have thought that this one would have put more 1st timers off than got them into the game. Ridiculous greens on a 1 in 4 slope, insidious rough just off the fairways, an impossible par 4,....the list goes on!. The owner did say to me whilst viewing a 5 ball coming off the course in wellington boots (literally!), that is what we are here for! - well that statement is well OK, had it not been for the completely awful holes that one had to endure (Even at one time had an OOB in front of a par 3 as it was deemed a nature reserve!)
So there you are for starters!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 6, 2014)

I haven't played a vast amount of courses so I'm not really in a posistion to pick a really bad one but I'm going to anyway.

For me it would have to be Bolmere Golf Club in Sutton Coldfield, it is a muni so you get what your given but at the same time the layout and design is awful. 

Here's the scorecard which will give you an idea of what I mean...

That 240 yard par 3 is a blind tee shot over a hill :mmm:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2014)

We had a similar thread a while ago bit there's a lot of newbies and a lot of courses been played since so bring it on again!

Still seen nothing to compare to Ivinghoe in Bucks.
A par 62 9 holer of 4200 yards.
The first is only 257 yards, 100 of which is down a slope to the green.
Trouble is you can't see the green from the tee - someone has to walk over 100 yards to near the edge of the drop to see when the green is clear....
After that you have a 200 yard dog-leg par 3 - yep a dog leg!! You can just see the edge of the green from the tee as it's around a tree and some bushes.
Add in a couple of crossover holes and, well, you get the picture.....
10 par 3's, 8 par 4's - the longest of which is 380 yards. I wouldn't need anything more than a 4 iron....
Really, it's a long pitch and putt course.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 6, 2014)

River Bend golf links in Florida. 
All this needed was a herd of cows to complete its return to the farmland it once was. 
Although the cows wouldn't be happy as the wasn't much grass beyond the greens. 
I have never seen such a variety of plant life on a fairway, none of it grass. Most seemed to be a creeping plant resembling pondweed. 
Dreadful drainage meant many fairways were boggy and strewn with puddles after heavy rain the day before. 3 holes were playing off forward temp tees to avoid flooded landing areas. 
We were told that no reduction would be given on our prepaid green fee to reflect playing a shortened marshland. 
The greens looked dreadful but actually putted very true,  if slow,  so someone knew a little about course maintenance. 

It was so bad,  it was funny


----------



## JCW (Jul 6, 2014)

Broadstone here in Poole in april this year , shocking condition due the fairways being eaten by long legs bugs , I am told its much better now , never played the other 2 mentioned here but one I did play in spain was a seve designed course , sorry seve but it was poor , Alhaurin Golf Club in Spain , this was was not very enjoyable , here is some mountains , built a course , bad ....................EYG


----------



## London mike 61 (Jul 6, 2014)

The most frustrating course I have played was Warren golf club in Essex , to be fair the day I played it , it was raining heavy but there were cross overs that made the course take so long to complete it was a nightmare.

The round took five hours !!

I have since heard that there have been some improvements to the course so hopefully the layout is different now, and on the plus side they were a very friendly bunch of people and gave us a free game voucher.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2014)

Tilsworth

Sprowston Manor 

Luton Hoo


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jul 6, 2014)

London mike 61 said:



			The most frustrating course I have played was Warren golf club in Essex , to be fair the day I played it , it was raining heavy but there were cross overs that made the course take so long to complete it was a nightmare.

The round took five hours !!

I have since heard that there have been some improvements to the course so hopefully the layout is different now, and on the plus side they were a very friendly bunch of people and gave us a free game voucher.
		
Click to expand...


I like the warren. Some new owners are spending a fair bit of money on it. Playing it on thursday in the coronation cup.


----------



## Astraeus (Jul 6, 2014)

Grassmoor in Chesterfield.

Bunkers were nothing more than sprinkled-over concrete, greens were lumpy, divot-rich and muddy.  The scenery was non-existent and the planting immature.  Plenty of long scars across the fairway and the rough was not challenging unless underfoot in which case it was downright dangerous.

It does have a driving range though...


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tilsworth

Sprowston Manor 

Luton Hoo
		
Click to expand...

Why Sprowston LP? never thought it was that bad tbh


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2014)

Lydd. This thread can be closed now. We have a winner. Saturday morning, with a comp on and only three cars including one which was our group, in the car park. Not a soul on the course. Even the members didn't want to play it in a comp!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Why Sprowston LP? never thought it was that bad tbh
		
Click to expand...


Guess I'm including the welcome from the staff there which I thought was shocking - piling on people on the course and watching the buggies go all over the place and not letting 2balls through. Maybe a bit harsh on the course but still in my bottom 3


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess I'm including the welcome from the staff there which I thought was shocking - piling on people on the course and watching the buggies go all over the place and not letting 2balls through. Maybe a bit harsh on the course but still in my bottom 3
		
Click to expand...

Somehow that does not surprise me there, course is OK but typical hotel course etiquette there for pace of play. 

Two of my neighbors are members there they told me once they were playing in the monthly medal, at one point the tee for the comp was closed so some hotel guests could play through as they had to be away early afternoon.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2014)

Oceanico Faldo course.

Faldo should not be allowed to design golf courses if this is what he comes up with. It looked pretty, but you had no idea what to do on most of the tees. No idea what the strategy should be, as most of the hazards were hidden from view, and a fair number of blind drives.

On a 660 yard par 5, I expect to be able to hit a driver. It was a blind drive over a mound. I nailed it, bang on the line I had chosen, and ran out of fairway, never to be seen again. In retrospect, I should have hit a 4i. Even the strokesaver didn't give a yardage to the end of the fairway, so unless you had played it before you had no idea what was going to happen. My line was perfect, but about 50 yards too long.


----------



## London mike 61 (Jul 6, 2014)

Essex_Stu said:



			I like the warren. Some new owners are spending a fair bit of money on it. Playing it on thursday in the coronation cup.
		
Click to expand...

I would be interested in what you think of the course now, let us know.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 6, 2014)

JCW said:



			Broadstone here in Poole in april this year , shocking condition due the fairways being eaten by long legs bugs , I am told its much better now
		
Click to expand...

This is a bit of a stupid comment. Just because a course has had issues with insects (temporarily) ruining some of the fairways doesn't mean it is a bad course. The majority of people would say it's a better course than Parkstone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2014)

drive4show said:



			This is a bit of a stupid comment. Just because a course has had issues with insects (temporarily) ruining some of the fairways doesn't mean it is a bad course. The majority of people would say it's a better course than Parkstone.
		
Click to expand...


Broadstone is number 1 in Dorset in the list of top courses in county and Parkstone at 4 - is that about right ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2014)

drive4show said:



			This is a bit of a stupid comment. Just because a course has had issues with insects (temporarily) ruining some of the fairways doesn't mean it is a bad course. The majority of people would say it's a better course than Parkstone.
		
Click to expand...

If you were categorising bad courses because of insects, a number of Scottish ones with their midges would fall off the list. Don't see how that can be a reason for a course being bad. Insect repellent will sort it out :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Broadstone is number 1 in Dorset in the list of top courses in county and Parkstone at 4 - is that about right ?
		
Click to expand...

Very difficult to say Phil, there are 5 courses clearly better than the rest in the county. They are Broadstone, Ferndown, Parkstone, Remedy Oak and Isle of Purbeck. All comes down to personal preference but I would rate Parkstone 2nd and Ferndown 3rd then Remedy. IOP is a cracking layout but it's built on National Trust land so there are big restrictions on fertilisers and pesticides, hence the condition is always poor.


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 6, 2014)

Halesworth Golf Club in Suffolk, truly dreadfull experiance.


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 6, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Why Sprowston LP? never thought it was that bad tbh
		
Click to expand...

Not that bad at all ive played it many times.


----------



## Hack-Man-Hob (Jul 6, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I haven't played a vast amount of courses so I'm not really in a posistion to pick a really bad one but I'm going to anyway.

For me it would have to be Bolmere Golf Club in Sutton Coldfield, it is a muni so you get what your given but at the same time the layout and design is awful. 

Here's the scorecard which will give you an idea of what I mean...

*That 240 yard par 3 is a blind tee shot over a hill* :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


Ha ha haaa I love that hole man! Always kids down the hill robbing the balls and hiding in the bushes. To be fair its in alot better condition these days than it was a few years ago, still a weird layout though


----------



## MC72 (Jul 6, 2014)

LCVreg said:



			I often say that there is no such as a bad golf course for as long as it is open, is used and provides a service to some, that is fine, but there are many that I wouldn't go back to in a month of Sundays. Saying that though, a course can be absolutely awful in winter and be the bee's knees in Summer, likewise, a change of ownership/managership can work wonders either way. So, let us hear all the bad ones that you have seen. I will start with two absolute shockers down her in Dorset, both now long dead, Mid-Dorset, thence renamed Dorset G & CC in a attempt to make it more socialble. Sadly the problem here lied immediately from the design of the course - it really was awful in all respects, impossible holes, stupid long walks, and this together with half the course like walking through a marsh in winter. On top of that, the clubhouse was awfull, upside down and with hardly any changing facilities. Inloved and was never going to be a success as it was just so unenjoyable.
The other course not lamanted by many is Lyons gate, a 9 hole tract hewn out of steep rolling Dorset hills and woodland. The farmers had the right idea in trying to provide a facility for lerners and starter golf, but in truth, I would have thought that this one would have put more 1st timers off than got them into the game. Ridiculous greens on a 1 in 4 slope, insidious rough just off the fairways, an impossible par 4,....the list goes on!. The owner did say to me whilst viewing a 5 ball coming off the course in wellington boots (literally!), that is what we are here for! - well that statement is well OK, had it not been for the completely awful holes that one had to endure (Even at one time had an OOB in front of a par 3 as it was deemed a nature reserve!)
So there you are for starters!

Click to expand...


Calderbraes Uddingston, horrendous 9 hole course with no par 5s and no redeeming features.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 6, 2014)

Are you talking about the same Dorset Golf & Country club I went to last year and am going back to this year? I went in September, none of the holes are impossible, we have buggies but I don't remember any long drives between holes, the clubhouse is nice with decent food and beer and it wasn't at all boggy. They also have a large changing room. If you're talking about this one...

http://www.dorsetgolfresort.com

...you either have very high expectations, are very bad at golf or it's gone downhill rapidly in 9 months.


----------



## D4RK1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hack-Man-Hob said:



			Ha ha haaa I love that hole man! Always kids down the hill robbing the balls and hiding in the bushes. To be fair its in alot better condition these days than it was a few years ago, still a weird layout though
		
Click to expand...

Its a great hole. The one after is also a good par 3. I like boldmere but I guess its because it's where I started to learn the game. It's very short and the lay out is poor. That's all changing tho I've heard. The clubhouse is moving to where the 17th is. Not sure when the work is taking place.


----------



## nemicu (Jul 6, 2014)

Manor of Groves in Sawbridgeworth - awful.


----------



## Jensen (Jul 6, 2014)

Ravensworth Golf Course in Gateshead. Second hole blind par 3 about 120 yards to a bowl green, ridiculous. Some other blind holes where the ground slopes away. Also the course splits a road where you have to go through 2 tunnels which are spray painted like something from 1980's New York. Tunnels have broken glass and used syringes - lovely. Oh and then there are no rakes so you have to cart one round with you all day as the kids nick em, along with your golf balls !
What a dump.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 6, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Oceanico Faldo course.

Faldo should not be allowed to design golf courses if this is what he comes up with. It looked pretty, but you had no idea what to do on most of the tees. No idea what the strategy should be, as most of the hazards were hidden from view, and a fair number of blind drives.

On a 660 yard par 5, I expect to be able to hit a driver. It was a blind drive over a mound. I nailed it, bang on the line I had chosen, and ran out of fairway, never to be seen again. In retrospect, I should have hit a 4i. Even the strokesaver didn't give a yardage to the end of the fairway, so unless you had played it before you had no idea what was going to happen. My line was perfect, but about 50 yards too long.
		
Click to expand...

Lay off the drugs.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 6, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Are you talking about the same Dorset Golf & Country club I went to last year and am going back to this year? I went in September, none of the holes are impossible, we have buggies but I don't remember any long drives between holes, the clubhouse is nice with decent food and beer and it wasn't at all boggy. They also have a large changing room. If you're talking about this one...

http://www.dorsetgolfresort.com

...you either have very high expectations, are very bad at golf or it's gone downhill rapidly in 9 months.
		
Click to expand...

No mate it's a decent set up, he's been smoking the crack !!!

Maybe it used to be poor but the layout and the clubhouse look pretty established to me.

The other fella who said broadstone is a poor course has been on the same pipe !!

The worst course I've played.. I've liked them all in one way or another, even Royal Iford Bridge, has a bit of charecter.

I expected more of the 2010, but it's not a bad course, and that's a different thread


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 6, 2014)

Chipstead.

No spike bar
Silly short par 4's at 230/240yards
Waste of a land hole on the side of of hill 45* slope
Worst greens I've ever played
Some of the worst tee's to match
Too many par 3's ... 6 or 7.

Course was that bad they tried to raffle a free 4 ball with breakfast and lunch thrown in and the best offer was Â£55 quid, that bad a committee member bid Â£200 to save embarrassment 

Would not return unless we pulled then in a inter club comp and I had no choice but to play.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 6, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Oceanico Faldo course.

Faldo should not be allowed to design golf courses if this is what he comes up with. It looked pretty, but you had no idea what to do on most of the tees. No idea what the strategy should be, as most of the hazards were hidden from view, and a fair number of blind drives.

On a 660 yard par 5, I expect to be able to hit a driver. It was a blind drive over a mound. I nailed it, bang on the line I had chosen, and ran out of fairway, never to be seen again. In retrospect, I should have hit a 4i. Even the strokesaver didn't give a yardage to the end of the fairway, so unless you had played it before you had no idea what was going to happen. My line was perfect, but about 50 yards too long.
		
Click to expand...

Would agree with your comments about this course and add the fact that we had to play the last 3 holes dodging the sprinklers it was not a pleasurable experience.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 6, 2014)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Would agree with your comments about this course and add the fact that we had to play the last 3 holes dodging the sprinklers it was not a pleasurable experience.
		
Click to expand...

Get off those drugs.

It has a few blind shots and grated the Par 5 Murph refers to isn't the best but it is always in mint condition and many of the holes are cracking risk and reward.

Reviews seem to disagree with you both.....http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=2057

Never in a trillion years a contender for 'Worst Golf Course'.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Westerwood gc Cumbernauld, the clubhouse is top class, but the Seve designed  course is a dump.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 6, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Get off those drugs.

It has a few blind shots and grated the Par 5 Murph refers to isn't the best but it is always in mint condition and many of the holes are cracking risk and reward.

Reviews seem to disagree with you both.....http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=2057

Never in a trillion years a contender for 'Worst Golf Course'.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed with Murph's comments about the course but it is nowhere near one of my worst. (Should have made it clear in the post though) A five and a half hour round also soured our day (which is why the sprinklers came into action). As for it being it the top 100 though; whoever wrote that must have been on drugs.


----------



## Laka (Jul 6, 2014)

In UK its Charlesland and Minehead for our concern!!!


----------



## LCVreg (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep, agree, Broadstone is without doubt the best,most gorgeous course in Dorset - every hole different, and always a test - as i mentioned when starting this thread, courses can go up and down in a very short period, and obviously Broadstone has gone through a difficult period - I wonder why they had such an inundation - I hope it wasn't because they got rid of all the wildlife that keeps these crane flies at bay - a few years ago, a course in Monmouth/Gloucs area shot all the corvids on their course - they then had to close the course later on for 3 weeks due to the damage done to the course by the crane flies - and what keeps them at bay, Crows, Rooks and the like - let nature control nature!


----------



## LCVreg (Jul 6, 2014)

Oops - Freudian error - I meant to type Dorset Heights GC - Certainly not Dorset G & CC, a vastly improved 27 holed layout near Wareham.



HawkeyeMS said:



			Are you talking about the same Dorset Golf & Country club I went to last year and am going back to this year? I went in September, none of the holes are impossible, we have buggies but I don't remember any long drives between holes, the clubhouse is nice with decent food and beer and it wasn't at all boggy. They also have a large changing room. If you're talking about this one...

http://www.dorsetgolfresort.com

...you either have very high expectations, are very bad at golf or it's gone downhill rapidly in 9 months.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Chipstead.

No spike bar
Silly short par 4's at 230/240yards
Waste of a land hole on the side of of hill 45* slope
Worst greens I've ever played
Some of the worst tee's to match
Too many par 3's ... 6 or 7.

Course was that bad they tried to raffle a free 4 ball with breakfast and lunch thrown in and the best offer was Â£55 quid, that bad a committee member bid Â£200 to save embarrassment 

Would not return unless we pulled then in a inter club comp and I had no choice but to play.
		
Click to expand...

I'd just about got rid of the mental scar of playing that goat track, why did you have to remind me!


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jul 6, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Manor of Groves in Sawbridgeworth - awful.
		
Click to expand...

Please share. A mate brought a four ball voucher in a charity auction and has invited me. Might give it a swerve if it is bad.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 6, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd just about got rid of the mental scar of playing that goat track, why did you have to remind me!
		
Click to expand...

Terrible course.... Think I'd rather not play!


----------



## Piece (Jul 6, 2014)

Petworth Downs, Osiers Farm, nr Petworth when I played it in 1994. It had just moved from a 9 holer to 18 hole track. First nine were ok but the second were, let's say, incomplete: sticking flags in random flat areas of long grass is not an exaggeration. Also managed to hit a roaming pig on the ar$e with a drive.


----------



## delc (Jul 6, 2014)

In my area (West Hertfordshire/Middlesex/Bucks) the worst courses are Grimsdyke and Iver, closely followed by Harefield Place.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 6, 2014)

Ecclestone Park is somewhere I will never return to.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 7, 2014)

Bead low manor, played it a few years ago, terrible layout and the worst greens I have ever putted on.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 7, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Manor of Groves in Sawbridgeworth - awful.
		
Click to expand...

Not the worst I've played but it certainly wasn't very good, boring boring layout, clearly and ex farmers field.  I wouldn't go back.


----------



## ForeRighty (Jul 7, 2014)

Unfortunate for me the worst condition golf course I've ever played was my track this weekend Nazeing golf club. Very, very poor tee boxes, clover ridden fairways and dead greens was very disappointed. 

New track needed ASAP can't stomach that.....


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 7, 2014)

ForeRighty said:



			Unfortunate for me the worst condition golf course I've ever played was my track this weekend Nazeing golf club. Very, very poor tee boxes, clover ridden fairways and dead greens was very disappointed. 

New track needed ASAP can't stomach that.....
		
Click to expand...

Harlow ??


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2014)

Funny how so many of these courses have very 'grand' names.

For me.
Thames Ditton & Esher. in England
Benbecula in Scotland...........probably the worst course in the universe.


----------



## ForeRighty (Jul 7, 2014)

Very close to Harlow just off crooked mile, you played it before?


----------



## matt71 (Jul 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Westerwood gc Cumbernauld, the clubhouse is top class, but the Seve designed  course is a dump.
		
Click to expand...

oh oh  booked to play on there at the end of the month


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 7, 2014)

LCVreg said:



			Oops - Freudian error - I meant to type Dorset Heights GC - Certainly not Dorset G & CC, a vastly improved 27 holed layout near Wareham.
		
Click to expand...

 I didn't think your description sounded right!!


----------



## Mastercracker (Jul 7, 2014)

These two are woeful

http://www.brandonandthevillagegolfcourses.co.uk/brandon/index.html

Typical farmers field courses where no course design skills have been sought at all. First and last time I played one of them one of the greens was a huge two tiered affair, with the hole cut on the slope. Started at the top of the green, missed the hole at a snails pace and ended 20 foot away. Then if you didn't hole the return putt it just rolled back to you. Gave up after a while.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 7, 2014)

I think I must be lucky, I have not played a course that I would not pay to play again.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 7, 2014)

The courses at the Ashbury Manor hotel would have to be up there based on my last experience a couple of years ago. They used to be OK but last time I went they had really gone downhill. It's a shame because it used to be a decent layout but they have gotten a bit big for themselves and can't keep up with the maintainence. On top of that, the quality of food is awful and the beer is too expensive.

It used to be great for a group of golfers who went to play golf and have a beer in the evening, now it's great for a group of drinkers who go to drink and play golf in the day.


----------



## cookelad (Jul 7, 2014)

Been quite fortunate I think as the only "course" I can think of is, the now closed, Thamesmead utter 5h1t3!


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 7, 2014)

Middleton Hall in Norfolk is up there with the worst I have played...some frankly awful holes!


----------



## Duckster (Jul 7, 2014)

The Pines golf course in Dumfries.  The only course I've ever played where I've vowed never to return.  Hopefully it's shut now and turned into a potato field as that's all it's good for.


----------



## njc1973 (Jul 7, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Oceanico Faldo course.

Faldo should not be allowed to design golf courses if this is what he comes up with. It looked pretty, but you had no idea what to do on most of the tees. No idea what the strategy should be, as most of the hazards were hidden from view, and a fair number of blind drives.

On a 660 yard par 5, I expect to be able to hit a driver. It was a blind drive over a mound. I nailed it, bang on the line I had chosen, and ran out of fairway, never to be seen again. In retrospect, I should have hit a 4i. Even the strokesaver didn't give a yardage to the end of the fairway, so unless you had played it before you had no idea what was going to happen. My line was perfect, but about 50 yards too long.
		
Click to expand...

Just to prove how subjective things are, that course is my favourite out of all the courses I've played and I thought that par 5 was brilliant.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 7, 2014)

matt71 said:



			oh oh  booked to play on there at the end of the month
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you, let me know if its improved. My course is only about 15 miles away from there, depending on the date i can sign on 3 players Â£10 each , downside is you have to play along with me.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess I'm including the welcome from the staff there which I thought was shocking - piling on people on the course and watching the buggies go all over the place and not letting 2balls through. Maybe a bit harsh on the course but still in my bottom 3
		
Click to expand...

I had a similar experience at Tudor Park, which is quite similar in standard and part of the same chain. Won't bother going back.

It's not the worst course, but I'd put it in my bottom three for overall experience.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry but I really don't like this sort of thread - not a lot of sensitivity shown to members of clubs 'damned' when these clubs may have or have had issues we know nothing about and members who may be working their socks off to keep the place going and improve it. Yes - maybe in some circumstances members of such a club can use this sort of thing as 'supporting evidence' - but I'm still not comfortable.


----------



## LCVreg (Jul 7, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sorry but I really don't like this sort of thread - not a lot of sensitivity shown to members of clubs 'damned' when these clubs may have or have had issues we know nothing about and members who may be working their socks off to keep the place going and improve it. Yes - maybe in some circumstances members of such a club can use this sort of thing as 'supporting evidence' - but I'm still not comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

This was prompted by a similar one being done by Kevin Markham in Ireland - as you will see from my opening piece, I am not in it to castigate any particular course, and indeed, i notice some very silly replies already. No i am trying to get a picture of those courses that are terribly run, either by conditions or attitude, and thence people can thereon make up their own minds. Short term nonsense about insects on fairways and all that should be cast aside, but having to pay Â£40 on an uncut cart track, with bunkers that havn't seen a rake in months and with an attitude of take it or leave it should be well documented for all to see!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2014)

LCVreg said:



			This was prompted by a similar one being done by Kevin Markham in Ireland - as you will see from my opening piece, I am not in it to castigate any particular course, and indeed, i notice some very silly replies already. No i am trying to get a picture of those courses that are terribly run, either by conditions or attitude, and thence people can thereon make up their own minds. Short term nonsense about insects on fairways and all that should be cast aside, but having to pay Â£40 on an uncut cart track, with bunkers that havn't seen a rake in months and with an attitude of take it or leave it should be well documented for all to see!
		
Click to expand...

I can see what you are getting at - but if I am looking at playing a course it's easy enough to find out what it's like and then to decide whether to not to play.  But it is always my decision to play or not - and some clubs and their members could find the sort of comments made about their track very offensive and unfair.  Make general comments that you found a certain course X, Y or Z but to damn it as 'the worst' is (I feel) a bit unfair.


----------



## LCVreg (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh sad, i though thames Ditton and Esher was a cracking little 9 hole oasis - OK, it will never be in bril condition, but it is what it is and everything reflects this.....as for Benbecula, well, again, exactly what it is, a typical old flat scottish island course - you gets what you find - sheep probably best fairway mowers.....I'd play on any of these wonderfull old and small Scottish course in preference to any of these modern goliaths, given the chance............but then, I am wierd!!


----------



## LCVreg (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep fair comment! - a lot of golf organisers, members etc put in a lot of work and to have say a disaffected ex member or the like slate something can be really irksome. I hope though that in the total thread, this can be separated from the truly awful, in one way or another, places.



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I can see what you are getting at - but if I am looking at playing a course it's easy enough to find out what it's like and then to decide whether to not to play.  But it is always my decision to play or not - and some clubs and their members could find the sort of comments made about their track very offensive and unfair.  Make general comments that you found a certain course X, Y or Z but to damn it as 'the worst' is (I feel) a bit unfair.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2014)

LCVreg said:



			This was prompted by a similar one being done by Kevin Markham in Ireland - as you will see from my opening piece, I am not in it to castigate any particular course, and indeed, i notice some very silly replies already. No i am trying to get a picture of those courses that are terribly run, either by conditions or attitude, and thence people can thereon make up their own minds. Short term nonsense about insects on fairways and all that should be cast aside, but having to pay Â£40 on an uncut cart track, with bunkers that havn't seen a rake in months and with an attitude of take it or leave it should be well documented for all to see!
		
Click to expand...


is this the same guy that went to Castle Stuart in Dec when the course was closed and made up a review?


----------



## LCVreg (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh i doubt it very much! - He has written two books on Irish golf courses, and has played every single one of the (the 18 holers anyway)


patricks148 said:



			is this the same guy that went to Castle Stuart in Dec when the course was closed and made up a review?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## matt71 (Jul 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Fingers crossed for you, let me know if its improved. My course is only about 15 miles away from there, depending on the date i can sign on 3 players Â£10 each , downside is you have to play along with me.
		
Click to expand...

cheers that is quality but its a 4 ball with our kid from Sunny Falkirk and co. Will let you know how bad it is when we play


----------



## chrisd (Jul 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lydd. This thread can be closed now. We have a winner. Saturday morning, with a comp on and only three cars including one which was our group, in the car park. Not a soul on the course. Even the members didn't want to play it in a comp!
		
Click to expand...

That's outrageous Homer, how could you possibly run down one of the finest courses in East Kent and make out that its a goat track .......  oh sorry! I thought you meant Littlestone, no Lydd really is a ploughed potato field where even potatoes wouldn't want to be!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2014)

LCVreg said:



			Oh i doubt it very much! - He has written two books on Irish golf courses, and has played every single one of the (the 18 holers anyway)
		
Click to expand...

no thats the guy all right pulled him up about it at the time.

He walked around the course, but did not play it... he  even commented he had a great crac in the club house which was a dead givaway. firstly the place was closed and its not a members club so no one there, i was good mates with the front of house manager at the time he confirmed this after the review was put in the mag!


----------



## lex! (Jul 7, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sorry but I really don't like this sort of thread - not a lot of sensitivity shown to members of clubs 'damned' when these clubs may have or have had issues we know nothing about and members who may be working their socks off to keep the place going and improve it. Yes - maybe in some circumstances members of such a club can use this sort of thing as 'supporting evidence' - but I'm still not comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

Very much in agreement. This is a negative thread which could be harmful to some in certain circumstances. The forum should just provide interest and entertainment.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 7, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I can see what you are getting at - but if I am looking at playing a course it's easy enough to find out what it's like and then to decide whether to not to play.  But it is always my decision to play or not - and some clubs and their members could find the sort of comments made about their track very offensive and unfair.  Make general comments that you found a certain course X, Y or Z but to damn it as 'the worst' is (I feel) a bit unfair.
		
Click to expand...

yet we are quite happy to damn businesses that give someone a bad service who might also be trying hard to improve?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 7, 2014)

ForeRighty said:



			Very close to Harlow just off crooked mile, you played it before?
		
Click to expand...

Once a good while ago now, I remember it as a good course/ proper members club


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The courses at the Ashbury Manor hotel would have to be up there based on my last experience a couple of years ago. They used to be OK but last time I went they had really gone downhill. It's a shame because it used to be a decent layout but they have gotten a bit big for themselves and can't keep up with the maintainence. On top of that, the quality of food is awful and the beer is too expensive.

It used to be great for a group of golfers who went to play golf and have a beer in the evening, now it's great for a group of drinkers who go to drink and play golf in the day.
		
Click to expand...

Kigsbere is still a cracking course but you're not far wrong with the others


----------



## Davey247 (Jul 7, 2014)

For me its Elemore in County Durham.  You ever pay behind the bar for your golf and their website has a picture of a dude playing in jogging bottoms (at least it did then) you know your in for a bad one!!!  

First hole, eyeing up the flag with a 6 iron my hand.  Hit it 50 yards over the back. Getting up to the green i found the flag wasn't far away, but in fact a tiny 3ft flag - like a corner flag from a kids Sunday league game.

Fluffy green, rubbish in the bunkers and a proper stinky lake in the middle.  

That said its not a bad layout, just has roughly Â£0 investment in the course.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kigsbere is still a cracking course but you're not far wrong with the others
		
Click to expand...

Kigbeare is definitely the best of them I'll give you that. I don't much care for the 5 and a half hour rounds though (especially considering you have to use a buggy)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 7, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Kigbeare is definitely the best of them I'll give you that. I don't much care for the 5 and a half hour rounds though (especially considering you have to use a buggy)
		
Click to expand...

Haven't been to the ashbury golf hotel for a few years but never had a slow round and I have been 5 times, kigbeare is the best course by a long way.

As for the worst course I have played and wouldn't visit again it would have to be Swiss fairways clermont Florida, got to the shop to check in asked if it was busy and was told its quiet today, me and my mate paid the $30 to play, 1st hole quiet got to the 2nd hole and 4 groups waiting, pin positions a joke the whole way round cue the 6hr round! Can't believe to this day we actually finished the round and didn't quit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2014)

lex! said:



			Very much in agreement. This is a negative thread which could be harmful to some in certain circumstances. The forum should just provide interest and entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

I said quite clearly in my post that we turned up on a Saturday morning with a monthly stableford on. Two cars in the car park and no one on the course. If members aren't playing the place then I think it says a lot about the place. I didn't even mention the shocking reception we had from the staff after. Some places really don't help thmeselves


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 7, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Funny how so many of these courses have very 'grand' names.

For me.
*Thames Ditton & Esher. in England*
Benbecula in Scotland...........probably the worst course in the universe.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot that hidden gem, despite living close to it and regularly driving past it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Forgot that hidden gem, despite living close to it and regularly driving past it.
		
Click to expand...

Which of the many roads is that! + the railway line running through the course.
Train arrives hundreds of commuters take a short cut across the course + it is common land.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Funny how so many of these courses have very 'grand' names.

For me.
Thames Ditton & Esher. in England
*Benbecula in Scotland...........probably the worst course in the universe*.
		
Click to expand...

Thats not really a golf course though is it ?

Just a pitch and putt around the airfield


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Which of the many roads is that! + the railway line running through the course.
Train arrives hundreds of commuters take a short cut across the course + it is common land.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Not a great course and very hard for the visitor to find which tee relates to which hole. Confusing layout and poorly signed.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 7, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Are you talking about the same Dorset Golf & Country club I went to last year and am going back to this year? I went in September, none of the holes are impossible, we have buggies but I don't remember any long drives between holes, the clubhouse is nice with decent food and beer and it wasn't at all boggy. They also have a large changing room. If you're talking about this one...

http://www.dorsetgolfresort.com

...you either have very high expectations, are very bad at golf or it's gone downhill rapidly in 9 months.
		
Click to expand...

I think that he is referring to the course from about 30 years ago when it was called lakey hill. There are a couple of walks between tees now, but I think the worst thing is the internal OOB to the right of the 6th hole. The course has matured well since it was revamped 25 years ago, and no I am not a member there.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 7, 2014)

The course that I like the least is Wareham. It has just never done anything for me.


----------



## Hack-Man-Hob (Jul 7, 2014)

D4RK1 said:



			Its a great hole. The one after is also a good par 3. I like boldmere but I guess its because it's where I started to learn the game. It's very short and the lay out is poor. That's all changing tho I've heard. The clubhouse is moving to where the 17th is. Not sure when the work is taking place.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that little trio of par threes up in the trees is great, I've been playing it since council just let it go and mytime took over, condition has really improved in that 2/3 years.  I heard the same about the club house, the 17th is just the crappest hole! I offended the pro my first time there I actually thought it was the chipping green he wasn't happy, he's gone now, hopefully that hole will be too!  Make the most of the space you have I suppose is the difficulty for Boldmere being inside Sutton Park if only they the land SCGC has just the other side of the park


----------



## Hack-Man-Hob (Jul 8, 2014)

For me it's a strange answer but let me explain... Tamworth (Ammington) the worst and best (ish)....

1st course I played in England and a great layout, mature, interesting holes awesome members and a lot of history fantastic condition.   Worst because of the terrible way it was managed neglected and the rapid decline untill it was eventually lost. 

 I believe the council were really struggling to make it profitable and changed ownership to a guy who was allowing truck loads of dirt and gravel and all sorts of cack to be dumped on the course, it ran out of money and it eventually died (not science facts just a rough outline on what I believe happened with probably a whole lot deeper political and financial issues for another thread)

Anyway I heard it had just re opened maybe a day or two after months of closure after hard fought die hard golfers negotiations and DIY maintenance to get it opened and really wanted to play it again.  25 quid and the greens were like the moon with a touch of weeds and the fairways were like the grass verge out side my house (with dog poop) .... I was really cheesed off for the front 9 but the back 9 I was alot more aware of what had actually gone on here and the efforts and love of the locals who did everything to get it back up and running. 
Played a few holes on the back 9 with and old old member his Mrs (and their dog) and it was the most enjoyable few holes Ive ever had. Was a real sense of spirit and fight form the little members that were left and the local residents we encountered on and around the course and lots of thankyou's for choosing to play there.

Terrible terrible condition and really sad to see how it had withered from what was once a great muni course if not the best in the uk. Think its still clinging on, opened and maybe closed and opened a couple of times I hope it survives but I think it's damned as the land has already been sold.  

Shame


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 8, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			I think that he is referring to the course from about 30 years ago when it was called lakey hill. There are a couple of walks between tees now, but I think the worst thing is the internal OOB to the right of the 6th hole. The course has matured well since it was revamped 25 years ago, and no I am not a member there.
		
Click to expand...

Is that on that Par 5 with the water hazard about 100yds from the green? If so I agree, that's very strange. From memory, it doglegs right off the tee but cutting the corner isn't an option because of the trees so not quite sure why you would need OOB.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 8, 2014)

Thames Ditton & Esher - as already stated, appalling little 9-hole course with public everywhere, mad confusing layout and just silly holes.  

Wimbledon Common - outside of the officious Nazi-like park rangers on their horses, the course is poor, greens wet and spongy almost all year and the clubhouse is nothing more than a football changing room.

The Belfry - they rip you off from the minute you walk in the door, treat you like sh1t and the course is way way over-rated.

Arborath - this is actually just the pro who had an attitude when I walked in the door and then came out to watch me hit my first tee shot. I tried to make pleasant conversation and got the reply of "i just came out here to make sure you played off the yellow tees".  Which I did for the first hole.  Utter t0sser.


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 8, 2014)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Thames Ditton & Esher - as already stated, appalling little 9-hole course with public everywhere, mad confusing layout and just silly holes.  

Wimbledon Common - outside of the officious Nazi-like park rangers on their horses, the course is poor, greens wet and spongy almost all year and the clubhouse is nothing more than a football changing room.

The Belfry - they rip you off from the minute you walk in the door, treat you like sh1t and the course is way way over-rated.

Arborath - this is actually just the pro who had an attitude when I walked in the door and then came out to watch me hit my first tee shot. I tried to make pleasant conversation and got the reply of "i just came out here to make sure you played off the yellow tees".  Which I did for the first hole.  Utter t0sser.
		
Click to expand...

Theres really no need for pro's especially in the current climate or at any time for that matter to act like this, worthy of going back in the pro shop after your round and pointing out to him how much of a pratt you found him and that he's proberly the clubs worst asset.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 8, 2014)

I was talking to one of the greenkeepers on the way round and told him the story.  He agreed the pro was a nob and thought playing off the whites for 17 holes was totally the right thing to do.   It was when he described the pro as "being so annoying you thought he was English" was when I really fell about laughing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 8, 2014)

matt71 said:



			cheers that is quality but its a 4 ball with our kid from Sunny Falkirk and co. Will let you know how bad it is when we play 

Click to expand...

Cheers , it really should be a lot better now with all the good weather we've had, compared to last year.


----------



## MC72 (Jul 8, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Cheers , it really should be a lot better now with all the good weather we've had, compared to last year.
		
Click to expand...

Even the good weather wouldn't persuade me to play westerwood again. There's enough decent courses within 15mins drive of there to justify not playing it. I wouldn't go back there even if it was for free, too many (stupid) blind shots and the course not in great condition. With the weather having been good take plenty of balls as there'll be a lot of unpredictable bounces into rough and down hills.


----------



## road2ruin (Jul 8, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Funny how so many of these courses have very 'grand' names.

For me.
Thames Ditton & Esher. in England
		
Click to expand...

This course is the reason I got golf insurance. Depending on the time of day you could stand on the 4th/5th tees (you play up and down the same fairway) for 15/20 minutes waiting for the dog walkers, followed by the Esher College students to clear, you'd step up only to find the 5:30pm from Waterloo at arrived and the courses was inundated with commuters. Eventually you just have to go for it otherwise you're there all day.


----------



## delc (Jul 8, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I haven't played a vast amount of courses so I'm not really in a posistion to pick a really bad one but I'm going to anyway.

For me it would have to be Bolmere Golf Club in Sutton Coldfield, it is a muni so you get what your given but at the same time the layout and design is awful. 

Here's the scorecard which will give you an idea of what I mean...

That 240 yard par 3 is a blind tee shot over a hill :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I started playing golf at Boldmere in the 1960's when it was quite a nice little nine holer. Then they changed it into an 18 hole by adding three holes in an adjacent field and shoehorning 6 extra holes into the existing layout. Didn't really work and made the resulting course far too short.


----------



## markgs (Jul 8, 2014)

Swansea bay, terrible golf course rough was 3ft long 1 inch off tight fairway, raised greens then 3ft rough no cut between. Every playing in our society lost at least 5 balls Never going to play that course again


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2014)

markgs said:



			Swansea bay, terrible golf course rough was 3ft long 1 inch off tight fairway, raised greens then 3ft rough no cut between. Every playing in our society lost at least 5 balls Never going to play that course again
		
Click to expand...

Harsh!  

You should all have made a bit more effort to keep your balls on the cut stuff.  

Long rough is not a good reason IMO to vote a club the worst you've ever played when every course around the country is struggling to cope with knee high (and deeper) rough.  I know that the greenkeepers at my place are struggling to keep the rough under control as it is horrific in places - and they can't cut it all down.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 8, 2014)

MC72 said:



			Even the good weather wouldn't persuade me to play westerwood again. There's enough decent courses within 15mins drive of there to justify not playing it. I wouldn't go back there even if it was for free, too many (stupid) blind shots and the course not in great condition. With the weather having been good take plenty of balls as there'll be a lot of unpredictable bounces into rough and down hills.
		
Click to expand...

 MC72 , I was only trying to cheer up Matt 71 a little, but i do agree with you :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 8, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			The course that I like the least is Wareham. It has just never done anything for me.
		
Click to expand...

Edit:

I forgot about Bridport & West Dorset. 2 decent holes and the rest is just not inspiring to me. Only ever played there in club matches and would never pay for the privilege.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2014)

markgs said:



			Swansea bay, terrible golf course rough was 3ft long 1 inch off tight fairway, raised greens then 3ft rough no cut between. Every playing in our society lost at least 5 balls Never going to play that course again
		
Click to expand...

I played Tylney Park in Hampshire a few years back and it had knee high rough either side of the fairway and encircling every green. If a ball missed a fairway by five yards it was gone. Similarly if the ball missed a green by ten yards in any direction it was also a lost ball. I slated it at the time and it was a contender to usurp Lydd. I went back a year later and they had cut the rough right back, made it far more playable and it was a different course and an excellent challenge. I hope that Swansea Bay could see the light too


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 8, 2014)

Agree with Tylney Park - that place was a joke.

You can throw Horton Park in Epsom in there too.    A bunch of cow fields with some tees and some "greens" at the end of each.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2014)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Agree with Tylney Park - that place was a joke.

You can throw Horton Park in Epsom in there too.    A bunch of cow fields with some tees and some "greens" at the end of each.
		
Click to expand...

I use to play there free as I knew the pros not long after it opened. It was horrid. Not been back in years and not even seen their island green on the par 3. Tylney is now much better and I was really impressed the last time I played it


----------



## road2ruin (Jul 9, 2014)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You can throw Horton Park in Epsom in there too.    A bunch of cow fields with some tees and some "greens" at the end of each.
		
Click to expand...

Must admit, I think the Horton Park addition is a little harsh. Yes it does have that patch in the middle which is a bit boring however it is a pay and play and they've invested some decent money in the last 12 months or so. Having played it last month with a friend I think that if this was truly in the running for 'Worst Golf Course' then there are a lot of courses around the country in a lot of trouble!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I use to play there free as I knew the pros not long after it opened. It was horrid. Not been back in years and not even seen their island green on the par 3. Tylney is now much better and I was really impressed the last time I played it
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I played Tylney Park earlier this year - and it bucketed for half the round.  But it coped pretty well with the rain and I enjoyed my round (trying at the same time to get an invite off two Wentworth ladies PPs to play their place - I failed )


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 9, 2014)

I've never played a course that I've declared I wouldn't go back to. Though there are a few I would take a bit of convincing about!

And price/style contribute quite a bit to my opinion.

The 2 that spring to mind 'down South' are The Barn and Blakes. The Barn is simply a cheap and cheerful place to place some golf and have a beer - quite a good beginners course, but not interesting enough for me. Blakes deems itself an 'inland links' but that's only because they (probably) never budgeted for tree planting - so the wind is a huge factor. Pretty dodgy drainage/maintenance and similar cheapest possible approach to bar/food/changing rooms. A couple of good holes, but both times I've played there, I've come away thinking it was a waste of a day!

As for Arbroath..an apparent 'dull' sort of course that is quite deceptive. Didn't have a problem with the Pro as a couple of members invited me to join them - such is the way of golf  in that part of the world! Simple (and cheap) classic old (ancient even) links golf that is a pleasure to be teased and tormented! And it was only a light breeze too!


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jul 9, 2014)

There is a course I can't recall the name of just outside Nottingham, not too far from the power station, laughable when I played it 6/7/8 years ago.  The company was good though!

Wasn't there a thread like this a few years ago?


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 9, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Oceanico Faldo course.

Faldo should not be allowed to design golf courses if this is what he comes up with. It looked pretty, but you had no idea what to do on most of the tees. No idea what the strategy should be, as most of the hazards were hidden from view, and a fair number of blind drives.

On a 660 yard par 5, I expect to be able to hit a driver. It was a blind drive over a mound. I nailed it, bang on the line I had chosen, and ran out of fairway, never to be seen again. In retrospect, I should have hit a 4i. Even the strokesaver didn't give a yardage to the end of the fairway, so unless you had played it before you had no idea what was going to happen. My line was perfect, but about 50 yards too long.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. Despite the hype which came with the opening of this course, the comfortable clubhouse and the great views, this has to be the most tricked up course I have ever played. 

Our group of eight were split 50/50. Some loved it. I absolutely hated it and will never set foot there again.


----------



## The Lion (May 18, 2021)

Thought I’d reactivate this thread with an absolute cracker about the “goat track” (as per Forumers) that is Lydd. Check out the image below for a laugh... 




That’ll be as good as Rye or Littlestone then 😂


----------



## Sats (May 18, 2021)

But what defines a bad course? I've played at places where the members were the worst bunch of people I've ever met, but the course was nice. I have a distain for 9 hole courses but only when I think about membership - I don't mind playing them but I'd wouldn't consider bothering to join one, doing 9 at mine is fine, but being limited to just 9, get lost, I'd rather not bother. 

Is it the bar, the pro, the pro shop, lack of facilities or the course itself.

For example I don't mind Tenterden, but the pro shop is like a shed and the driving range is miles away. I like Ashford, but find the noise from the M20 distracting at times. I'm not a fan of the Ridge, just because every time I play there the condition of the course is terrible - but the clubhouse is decent. In fact I'd rate Lydd over the Ridge course wise.


----------



## chrisd (May 18, 2021)

Sats said:



			But what defines a bad course? I've played at places where the members were the worst bunch of people I've ever met, but the course was nice. I have a distain for 9 hole courses but only when I think about membership - I don't mind playing them but I'd wouldn't consider bothering to join one, doing 9 at mine is fine, but being limited to just 9, get lost, I'd rather not bother.

Is it the bar, the pro, the pro shop, lack of facilities or the course itself.

For example I don't mind Tenterden, but the pro shop is like a shed and the driving range is miles away. I like Ashford, but find the noise from the M20 distracting at times. I'm not a fan of the Ridge, just because every time I play there the condition of the course is terrible - but the clubhouse is decent. In fact I'd rate Lydd over the Ridge course wise.
		
Click to expand...

A pretty good summation Sats, but I'd add locally Sene Valley can be a slog with its height changes and the low 9 in winter can get extremely wet, Faversham has a few mmmmmm holes, Sittingbourne is pretty ok, Bearsted has some holes you cant see off the tee where to hit due to elevation and dog legs, and none hold up well in winter as they're pretty much all on clay.

I wish I lived Hampshire/Berkshire way but then membership is dearer that way on 😁


----------



## woofers (May 18, 2021)

Sats said:



			But what defines a bad course? I've played at places where the members were the worst bunch of people I've ever met, but the course was nice.

Is it the bar, the pro, the pro shop, lack of facilities or the course itself.

For example I don't mind Tenterden, but the pro shop is like a shed and the driving range is miles away. I like Ashford, but find the noise from the M20 distracting at times. I'm not a fan of the Ridge, just because every time I play there the condition of the course is terrible - but the clubhouse is decent. In fact I'd rate Lydd over the Ridge course wise.
		
Click to expand...

I think you’re misunderstanding the thread title and confusing golf clubs with golf courses......


----------



## chrisd (May 18, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Thought I’d reactivate this thread with an absolute cracker about the “goat track” (as per Forumers) that is Lydd. Check out the image below for a laugh...

View attachment 36671


That’ll be as good as Rye or Littlestone then 😂
		
Click to expand...

No, Lydd is nowhere near Rye or Littlestone or any other local course as it is, but I played there a couple of times in the last 2 years and with a fair amount of money spent on it, it could be as good as Royal Cinque Ports or st George's - it's a long track, plays like a Links course and the acreage would allow a fantastic course.a few years ago topsoil was allowed to be dumped on the sides of many fairways and that improved the aesthetics enormously 

However, the course owner owns Lydd airport too and wants to make it another Garwick and build a hotel on the golf course -  it hasn't happened in the  years I've been here and I dont ever see it happening


----------



## Sats (May 18, 2021)

chrisd said:



			A pretty good summation Sats, but I'd add locally Sene Valley can be a slog with its height changes and the low 9 in winter can get extremely wet, Faversham has a few mmmmmm holes, Sittingbourne is pretty ok, Bearsted has some holes you cant see off the tee where to hit due to elevation and dog legs, and none hold up well in winter as they're pretty much all on clay.

I wish I lived Hampshire/Berkshire way but then membership is dearer that way on 😁
		
Click to expand...

I get you with Sene being hilly! I do like to run up the 17th for a cardio boost!


----------



## chrisd (May 18, 2021)

Sats said:



			I get you with Sene being hilly! I do like to run up the 17th for a cardio boost!
		
Click to expand...

I played it several dozen times just before I was due my first hip replacement. I invariably hit in the crud right, you cant know how painful the search was 😖😖


----------



## Sats (May 18, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I played it several dozen times just before I was due my first hip replacement. I invariably hit in the crud right, you cant know how painful the search was 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

It's testament to the buggy park at Sene we've got over 45 buggies for members! On other notes - we'll have to get out for a game either at yours or mine.


----------



## chrisd (May 18, 2021)

Sats said:



			It's testament to the buggy park at Sene we've got over 45 buggies for members! On other notes - we'll have to get out for a game either at yours or mine.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is In a right state at the moment but it will improve eventually


----------



## Sats (May 18, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Mine is In a right state at the moment but it will improve eventually
		
Click to expand...

The weathers awful isn't, ours is benefitting from the rain atm, but it won't be long until it gets too wet.


----------



## davidy233 (May 18, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Arborath - this is actually just the pro who had an attitude when I walked in the door and then came out to watch me hit my first tee shot. I tried to make pleasant conversation and got the reply of "i just came out here to make sure you played off the yellow tees".  Which I did for the first hole.  Utter t0sser.
		
Click to expand...

Just for reference as this is an old topic - Arbroath got a new pro three years ago.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 18, 2021)

Hopefully off to Rhodes later in the year, so thought I would check out if there was a course nearby I could sneak off to. Think I'll just stay next to the pool...

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attra...e-Afandou_Rhodes_Dodecanese_South_Aegean.html


----------

